# Have you ever turned anything larger...



## whatwoodido (Nov 22, 2004)

Have you ever turned anything larger than pens or bottle stoppers?


----------



## dougle40 (Nov 23, 2004)

As a note to this , I've added a pic of a Woodworkers Mallet that I finished about a week ago . It's 11" long and 3 1/2" in diameter , made from a piece of Black Locus .




<br />


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 23, 2004)

Now that's a mallet! Yep, bigger is allways better, I say. I only turn burl cap natural edge bowls, besides turning pens. I want to turn some flutes, but never followed up. Made some nice drum sticks in all sorts of wood for my son.


----------



## tipusnr (Nov 23, 2004)

Sorry my choice isn't there.  I've turned boxes and small bowls (more like cups) and a coffee cup rack but do it only to learn how or satisfy a specific need (as in the drawer pulls I'm currently doing for my shop).  I prefer pens and associated kits.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Nov 23, 2004)

If you are interested in looking, I have different photo albums in the Gallery section of my web site, Life Takes a Turn.  The images are broken down into bowls and hollowforms, pens (mandrel work), and other various spindlework.

Chuck


----------



## Rick Prevett (Nov 23, 2004)

With the exception of segmented work, I think I've tried most forms and enjoy bowls, boxes and lately some hollowform stuff.

Oh, and pens.

rick


----------



## Doghouse (Nov 23, 2004)

I just posted some of my latest bowl in the finishing forum.  I have been working on a lot of different stuff lately.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Nov 23, 2004)

I turned some lazy suzans to display my pens on and want to try bowls (small ones) next.  I bought a couple Richard Raffan books and have been studying.


----------



## jckossoy (Nov 24, 2004)

I've turned handles for bread knives and I just started turning Torah yads (pointers).  One of my next projects is hopefully going to be a kiddush cup.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 24, 2004)

I have turned, spidles, chair legs, goblets, toy parts, game pieces, tool handles. and can't remember the rest right off the top of my head.


----------



## penhead (Dec 26, 2004)

Just browsing the forums, found this poll..interesting.

Bev, after seeing your post on what Santa brought you for Christmas (Talon) and then here seeing the books you are reading...it seems our paths are on a similiar line.  Not long ago I purchased two books - Turning Boxes/Richard Raffan and also Miniature Birdhouses/Dick Sing...and Santa was kind and also brought me the Talon I had hoped for[8D]

Have you had a chance to try yours yet..? I am still trying to convince myself to go out in the snow/wind to get to the shop[]

JohnPayton


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Dec 26, 2004)

No, John I have some other commitments first, maybe next week! I am sure anxious to get going though.I also purchased dick's birdhouse book!Must be great minds run in the same channel!!!


----------



## Gregory Huey (Dec 26, 2004)

I have turned the mini bird houses. They are a lot of fun as you can let your ideas go crazy with them. I was also ask to make some replacement shaker pegs for a coat hook that was in the old Goveners mansion in Balto, MD. Bowls,Darts,Plum bobs,Xmas ornaments,Parts for broken chairs,and the list goes on.


----------

